# Spiders Are a Girl's Best Friend



## Dagmara (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi there 
I want to show you my spiders. I own all of them. Enjoy! 

First part 

_Poeecilotheria ornata_. 10yrs old female.













_Poecilotheria metallica,_ adult female.



















_Poecilotheria regalis_, young female.







_Avicularia metallica_, very old, giant female 



















_Avicularia laeta_, adult female.







_Avicularia versicolor_.













Wild-caught _Heteroscodra maculata_, quite old female 







Pterinochilus murinus, young female. (Classic x usambara?? Ugly one  )







_Selenocosmia javanensis_, female.







_Ephebopus murinus_, adult female.







_Holothele incei_, young male.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## advan (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice spiders! That _P. ornata_ is gorgeous!


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 28, 2012)

Certainly bold to handle Poecis...great pictures, though!


----------



## Legion09 (Dec 28, 2012)

Very beautiful. Great collection!


----------



## RockinOutAmber (Dec 28, 2012)

Aww none of you holding the H. mac? Just kidding. 

Awesome pics!


----------



## Solucki (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice collection. That ornata looks good on you. Matches your nails.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JZC (Dec 28, 2012)

Must have taken guts to handle those pokies. Nice Ts, love the ornata


----------



## Dagmara (Dec 29, 2012)

*Spiders part 2, not last...*



RockinOutAmber said:


> Aww none of you holding the H. mac? Just kidding.
> 
> Awesome pics!


Are U sure?
But I think holding caught-wild Heteroscodra is not a good idea... She's very agressive, fast and likes to jump with no warning 













Fast action...







My biggest female. Very old Hysterocrates gigas female. She's almost ~3,9'' ;P Dare that hahah







Tapinauchenius violaceus. Young errr something 







One of my favourite 







Acanthoscurria geniculata. So ugly spider 













Avicularia peru purple - adult female (she's only motling there )







Grammostola pulchripes, adult female.







Aphonopelma seemanni, blue form. Young female.







Have a good day, It's cold right here and I'm so booooooooored at work

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jarmst4 (Dec 29, 2012)

Every Ornata I have ever had was mean as hell. Yours looks very nice.


----------



## MarkmD (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice collection love the pokies.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice collection..


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Dec 30, 2012)

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## The Snark (Dec 30, 2012)

Some of those pics are on par with National Geographic in quality. OP, I don't think anyone would object to you adding a few dozen more.


----------



## Dagmara (Jan 4, 2013)

Avicularia laeta, adult female 













Heteroscodra maculata, wild-caught female <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solucki (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow,  beautiful H.Mac, I'm still not trying that with either of mine. You been bit yet?


----------



## JZC (Jan 4, 2013)

Your a woman but I have to say this, sorry if its controversial. How do you walk around with those watermelons strapped to your nether regions? lol. Seriously, do you have some kind of trick with handling the pokies? Or are they just abnormally docile? Do you refrigerate them before hand? I am interested.


----------



## Katerina (Jan 5, 2013)

These T's are BEAUTIFUL! You're so brave! and you're gorgeous!


----------



## Oligoxystre (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice pics!


----------



## RockinOutAmber (Jan 7, 2013)

I was only kidding about holding your H. mac. I would crap my pants.


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 7, 2013)

RockinOutAmber said:


> I was only kidding about holding your H. mac. I would crap my pants.


Yeah. 
Beautiful spiders, but this entire thread is a whole lot of "Not on your life!" lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dagmara (Jan 11, 2013)

Solucki said:


> Wow,  beautiful H.Mac, I'm still not trying that with either of mine. You been bit yet?



No, I've not been "yet" and I'd never thought about this 

---------- Post added 01-11-2013 at 02:36 AM ----------




JZCtarantulafan said:


> Your a woman but I have to say this, sorry if its controversial. How do you walk around with those watermelons strapped to your nether regions? lol. Seriously, do you have some kind of trick with handling the pokies? Or are they just abnormally docile? Do you refrigerate them before hand? I am interested.


No, I do nothing. I have no tricks. I know when I can handle the spider. What is more, every animal gives a warning. Everything depends on are U able to see this warning? 

---------- Post added 01-11-2013 at 02:38 AM ----------



Katerina said:


> These T's are BEAUTIFUL! You're so brave! and you're gorgeous!


Thank you!:cute:

---------- Post added 01-11-2013 at 02:40 AM ----------




RockinOutAmber said:


> I was only kidding about holding your H. mac. I would crap my pants.


I think there will no more photos with mu H.maculata  I've made her a new terrarium and her nest is to big to put hands in terra ;/ I'm crazy but not stupid 

---------- Post added 01-11-2013 at 02:42 AM ----------




Bugmom said:


> Yeah.
> Beautiful spiders, but this entire thread is a whole lot of "Not on your life!" lol


It's a compliment for me 

---------- Post added 01-11-2013 at 03:08 AM ----------

Hi there!
I'd like to introduce a spider i recieved without 4 left legs xD Now it's about 1cm longer but because of this little one I admire Lampropelma spp so much!!







Now:













Psalmopeus irminia, adult female:







Need no introduce 



















Hysterocrates gigas, 10yrs old female







Acanthoscurria geniculata, adult female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice collection!  That ornata is gorgeous.


----------



## paassatt (Jan 11, 2013)

This is fast becoming one of my favorite photo threads to see updated.


----------



## Dagmara (Jan 12, 2013)

Solucki said:


> Nice collection. That ornata looks good on you. Matches your nails.


She's a violet form I'm so lucky, rare one  I'm looking for a green or blue one  P. regalis also has a green reflection <3 

Maybe this spider is too big to handle 

---------- Post added 01-12-2013 at 03:37 AM ----------




JZCtarantulafan said:


> Must have taken guts to handle those pokies. Nice Ts, love the ornata


Guts - You mean: entrails?

---------- Post added 01-12-2013 at 03:37 AM ----------




paassatt said:


> This is fast becoming one of my favorite photo threads to see updated.


Thank You  You're always welcome here 

---------- Post added 01-12-2013 at 03:42 AM ----------




jarmst4 said:


> Every Ornata I have ever had was mean as hell. Yours looks very nice.


This one is mean  But not always, in her terra I'm afrraid of her...


----------



## Dagmara (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi there 
Today is a bad day, the snow is snowing and it's windy ;/ I'm at work, totally alone, bored as never ;/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## psohn703 (Jan 13, 2013)

Cool collection. That ornata look insane!


----------



## Dan Wulf (Jan 13, 2013)

Great photos! Nice spiders!  Keep them coming!

Warm greetings from freezing Copenhagen.....


----------



## Dagmara (Jan 20, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

